# new with ?



## bohemama (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi! I'm fairly new here. I've been lurking at MDC for a long time, but am shy to post I guess. DH and I are ttc #2 for ourselves, but this will actually be my fourth pregnancy. I've been a gestational surrogate twice and carried twins twice. I have to say it's much less nerve wracking when you already know there are some viable embryos in you (for me anyway, I know IVF is an incredibly nerve wracking process). Anyway, here's a round about way of asking my question. I'm hoping at least one of all you wise women here will have had a similar experience to mine....

This is my second month ttc, but I have been tracking on my own for a while now. I know we hit O just right because I was using opks, I don't really ever get good temps. I'm positive it's because I have insomnia and rarely get 3 consecutive hours of sleep. I'm pretty sure I'm 4dpo, so I'm thinking it's too early for pregnancy signs. I do have a couple of things that are very different from any other cycle that I've noticed and I'm wondering if they could possibly be pregnancy related even though it's so early.

On to my questions. Yesterday and today I noticed that my cp has gone back to low, but one side is short and firm and the lower side is longer and soft. I've never ever had this happen before and I am a compulsive cp checker . Also (*TMI*) dh has noticed a very sour taste to my cm the last two days. Have any of you experienced either of these things? Were you pregnant? If not and you did have these symptoms, was there an explanation for it?

Sorry if this is long winded! Thanks for any advice or stories!!


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

From what I have heard, you won't be able to tell if you are pregnant by cp or cm. (Doesn't waiting just make you







?) Of course I am new at all this but that's what I have heard. Keep us posted!


----------



## bohemama (Jan 29, 2005)

Thank you Jen for responding! The waiting is driving me crazy for sure!! :LOL


----------

